# Opinions! Is my Cockapoo really a cockapoo?



## Breezy (Jun 28, 2017)

Our sweet Breezy is now 8 months old, but shows no signs of having any poodle in her. She's 23lbs and sheds an awful lot. Three breeder told us she'd be 15-18lbs and have curly hair... Ha! Definitely not... We love our girl dearly and her personality is incredible so we would never give her up, but should we talk to the breeder and get a DNA test? Feels like we should get our $1200 bucks back if she's not half poodle! What are your thoughts? I've attached pictures!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is a gorgeous smoothie cockapoo. Highly coveted in some circles, less so for people wanting a non shedding dog. I got the other extreme, Rufus is nearly all poodle. It is just a random genetic thing about cross breed dogs.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Out of interest, what were the parents?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 28, 2017)

We were told that her dad was an 11lb mini poodle and her mom an 18lbs cocker. I just can't imagine it's true though, especially with her current size


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

What kind of cocker, American, British Show, British Working...

23lbs at 8 months, we’ll Lucky is 28lbs at 8 months, miniature poodle British working cocker mix. I think he’s on the larger size for a cockerpoo in the UK, but far from unusual. 

An 18lb cocker is a very small cocker, at least for a British one. 

She has a bit of a King Charles Spaniel look about her to me, and they are smaller than a cocker.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

She looks a lovely happy dog btw


----------



## Marley&Me (Jul 19, 2017)

that is a lovely dog, but i'd be astounded if she does prove to be a cockapoo


----------



## Walterpick (May 2, 2017)

Walter is also very similar in looks - vet says 90% cocker 10% poodle - apparently he has long legs like a poodle! Nobody believes he is a Cockapoo. Walter is currently 9 1/2 months old and weighs 36 pounds - I personally love the smooth coat


----------



## GreenEnvy (May 1, 2017)

Kira is the same.
She's now 9.5 months old, I'm guessing around 18lbs. Almost all cocker, with the longer legs.
She's still quite low shed, though I've noticed a bit more recently. Up until about a month ago you could pick her up and carry her around and not find any hair on your clothes. Now there will be a little bit.


----------

